# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Sobell Banjola in the classifieds

## Charles E.

Looks like something Allen Hopkins might play..... :Wink: 

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/157885#157885

I wonder how it sounds?

NFI

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Jim Bevan

I had to check the date, to make sure that it wasn't April 1st.

----------


## Ray(T)

I get the feeling that if one was any use, Martin Simpson would have had/used one.

----------


## pheffernan

> I get the feeling that if one was any use, Martin Simpson would have had/used one.


He would! https://pegheadnation.com/featured-v...-hills-shiloh/

----------


## Charles E.

That was great! Now I just want to know what that electric "Shrek" banjo thingie is over his left shoulder.

----------


## Ray(T)

> He would! https://pegheadnation.com/featured-v...-hills-shiloh/


There you go then - s’pose I should have checked. I even have the CD and he only lives 15 miles down the road from me!

----------


## allenhopkins

> There you go then - s’pose I should have checked. I even have the CD and he only lives 15 miles down the road from me!


Tell him I still have the Sobell he traded in at Stutzman's in Rochester NY in the early '80's.  I have it strung up as a mandola, and have played it ever since.

I have two "banjolas" -- a c.1900 Pollman, and a modern Gold Tone -- so not currently in the market to drop $4K on another.  But, based on my experience with the Sobell I own, someone's gonna get a helluva lot of music out of this one.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## nkforster

> I get the feeling that if one was any use, Martin Simpson would have had/used one.


As far as I know, Martin has one, and loves it. We made it in the late 90s early 00s. 

We only made a few and I thought they were great.

Nigel
www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------

pheffernan

----------

